# Users with sheet music avatars



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

As I have recently added shet music to my avatar, I thought I'd start this. If you have a sheet music picture, this is the place to be!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't, but I'm going to be in your little club anyway.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Polednice said:


> I don't


Really? What about those two (a little bit rotated) eighth rests?


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I think I count.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Lunasong said:


> I think I count.


I don't.
[filler]


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Lunasong said:


> I think I count.


I don't think your avatar is sufficiently dedicated to the cause.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

Here I am!


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

An Die Freude, I approve of your avatar.


----------

